# Disseminated blastomycosis diagnosed by fine-needle aspiration of the thyroid



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Disseminated blastomycosis diagnosed by fine-needle aspiration of the thyroid

The last sentence is "remarkable!"

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=102910&subspec_id=419


----------

